# DELETED



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I voted wrongly! I voted for who I 'think' will win (Kate) instead of who I 'want' to win. I want Yasmina to win because Kate is skinny, blond, has amazing eyes and generally just too darned nice. Yasmina is also skinny and pretty but she is also flawed. I know, I'm shallow and jealous, but at least I admit it!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I want Debra to win  but in her absence it has to be KATE


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Oooo its hard - im not sure he will go for the blonde again after being burned twice - Katie turning him down for a place in the final, and Michelle Dewberry being useless & leaving the job early. Kate is so robotic, but its hard to fault her.....

Yasmina I prefer, but I wish she would wash her hair a bit more often!


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Stalyvegas said:


> Yasmina I prefer, but I wish she would wash her hair a bit more often!


  I say this to my Dh every week!!

I think Kate will win, don't think Suralan trusts Yasmina to *want* to work for him IYSWIM after being her own boss.

Can't wait!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Im half way through watching it - and if Kate doesnt win I will be shocked.... Yasmina is doing [email protected]


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG how did she pull that out of the bag??
Shocked


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

wanted yasmina to win but thought she was pretty miserable on you're hired. Kate came across much better.


----------

